# 2020 Season Of Giving - Pay It Forward - Free Items



## catfish (Dec 9, 2020)

2020 has been a bad year for everyone all around. Hopefully 2021 will be better, and all the bike shows and swap meets will be back and better than ever! I know I am looking forward to getting back out to the swap meets. 

So, once again in this season of giving thanks, I feel it is time to "Pay it Forward". So I am offering up this item for free. And I will mail it for free. The only catch is, that to claim this item, you must put up and item for free to offer up to someone else. Pay it forward and keep this going.

 Please be safe, and have a Merry Christmas! 

     Catfish

One pair of original Schwinn grips.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks for bringing this thread back again this year! Heres my entry, nib delta inertia light with all hardware and instructions


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2020)

I


John G04 said:


> Thanks for bringing this thread back again this year! Heres my entry, nib delta inertia light with all hardware and instructionsView attachment 1315546
> View attachment 1315547



I'll take that and post something when I get off work


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 9, 2020)

catfish said:


> 2020 has been a bad year for everyone all around. Hopefully 2021 will be better, and all the bike shows and swap meets will be back and better than ever! I know I am looking forward to getting back out to the swap meets.
> 
> So, once again in this season of giving thanks, I feel it is time to "Pay it Forward". So I am offering up this item for free. And I will mail it for free. The only catch is, that to claim this item, you must put up and item for free to offer up to someone else. Pay it forward and keep this going.
> 
> ...



Thanks for starting this again Catfish.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2020)

Grips still available


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 10, 2020)

If available, i will take the grips and post something..


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 10, 2020)

Untested speedo head.  Free and free continental US shipping..


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2020)

1817cent said:


> If available, i will take the grips and post something..



The grips are yours. Pm me your address.


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2020)

Grips have been claimed.


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 10, 2020)

If you are interested in other speedo heads, the same offer applies.  I have JC Higgins, Rollfast (i think?), older SA and dups.  Sorry, none are tested so if working, unknown....


----------



## CycleOc (Dec 10, 2020)

I’ll take the cadet and will post an item thanks


----------



## phantom (Dec 10, 2020)

1817cent said:


> If you are interested in other speedo heads, the same offer applies.  I have JC Higgins, Rollfast (i think?), older SA and dups.  Sorry, none are tested so if working, unknown....



Pick out a nice round head one for me please. I am posting these cool western badges for anyone.


----------



## moska64 (Dec 10, 2020)

This is awesome, what a great idea...


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 10, 2020)

Is the Delta inertia light still available ?

Claiming is easy, but what is the time frame to post before an item becomes available again ?

In other words, how long does a person have to post an item after claiming an item ?

I participated in this a few years ago and items were being claimed and nothing was being posted in return.

Just trying to keep it honest.


----------



## phantom (Dec 10, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> Is the Delta inertia light is still available ?
> 
> Claiming is easy, but what is the time frame to post before an item becomes available again ?



LOL  I asked if the Delta light was available in a PM earlier today. No reply.  It's a great idea but personally I think the asking and giving should take place at the same time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2020)

There should be a rule that if these items are found listed on eBay, FB, or a local swap, the member is banned from The Cabe!


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 10, 2020)

Agreed!


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> Is the Delta inertia light still available ?
> 
> Claiming is easy, but what is the time frame to post before an item becomes available again ?
> 
> ...




You should post as soon as you can.


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> There should be a rule that if these items are found listed on eBay, FB, or a local swap, the member is banned from The Cabe!



Yes!


----------



## John G04 (Dec 10, 2020)

Delta lights going to @phantom


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 10, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> There should be a rule that if these items are found listed on eBay, FB, or a local swap, the member is banned from The Cabe!



Last year guy posted what I gave him a month later, called him and he said so what I needed the money... Loser


----------



## CycleOc (Dec 10, 2020)

I am still waiting on a response on the cadet speedo


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 10, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Last year guy posted what I gave him a month later, called him and he said so what I needed the money... Loser



Jesh! the nerve of some people. At least have the decency of posting the part on Ebay or Facebook instead


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 10, 2020)

So now people are getting more than one item on here? Last time was one and done!


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2020)

You get one. You post one.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 10, 2020)

phantom said:


> Pick out a nice round head one for me please. I am posting these cool western badges for anyone.View attachment 1316753



If that Apache police badge is available i will take it.


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 10, 2020)

As soon as CyclOc posts something and sends me his contact info, i will send him the speedo.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 10, 2020)

A GREAT  IDEA!
HAVE NOT NOTICED IN YEARS PAST.
WHEN I        SEE SOMETHING INTERESTING I WILL PARTICIPATE!
THANKS,
WES


----------



## CycleOc (Dec 11, 2020)

My impression is you get one and then post one unless I misunderstood


----------



## CycleOc (Dec 11, 2020)

Here’s a drum brake handle with some pitting but usable if anyone needs one all inclusive paying it forward


----------



## John G04 (Dec 11, 2020)

CycleOc said:


> Here’s a drum brake handle with some pitting but usable if anyone needs one all inclusive paying it forward View attachment 1317001
> View attachment 1317002




i’ll take it


----------



## CycleOc (Dec 11, 2020)

All yours John G04 send shipping info thanks


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

OK...I am going out on a limb here as there may be someone who's holiday would be made by receiving this. I am in Escondido CA. so if you are in So Cal, that is the easiest. If not, just pay for shipping.

Repro Columbia...your







s for the taking but please pay it forward.


----------



## phantom (Dec 11, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> If that Apache police badge is available i will take it.



Shawn: I will send you both of them in one packet. Will be Monday before I go to the Post Office. Enjoy.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 11, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> OK...I am going out on a limb here as there may be someone who's holiday would be made by receiving this. I am in Escondido CA. so if you are in So Cal, that is the easiest. If not, just pay for shipping.
> 
> Repro Columbia...yourView attachment 1317011
> 
> ...




Wow, very generous. I’m sure that’ll brighten someones christmas!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 11, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> OK...I am going out on a limb here as there may be someone who's holiday would be made by receiving this. I am in Escondido CA. so if you are in So Cal, that is the easiest. If not, just pay for shipping.
> 
> Repro Columbia...yourView attachment 1317011
> 
> ...



Wow that's awesome.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

I've been blessed and hope it brightens someone's day who has had a tough year.


----------



## phantom (Dec 11, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> I've been blessed and hope it brightens someone's day who has had a tough year.



Your generosity touches a place in my heart. I hope who ever claims this makes some under privileged kid's Christmas one they will remember forever. My hat is off to you Sir.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks. I just hope I don’t see it on eBay


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 11, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> Thanks. I just hope I don’t see it on eBay



I'm in Oceanside and I'll come get it today! Posting something right now!


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

Bike has been claimed!. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2020)

Nice to see this is back on track.

 Pay it forward !!!

   Merry Christmas !!!    Catfish


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

Who would know giving my first collector bike away would feel this good!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm offering these custom bars with orange and white pin stripes (belonged to the president of the chopaderos) and this cool big reflector and this nos light with shelf wear! Can grab all or spread it around and take one, your choice!







Ho ho ho


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 11, 2020)

Bars are nicer in person


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 11, 2020)

@BFGforme if you want these repop Columbia bars to go with your new bike pm me your address and I will send them to you for free. I think they would look great with that speedo.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

Now I want my bike back!


----------



## moska64 (Dec 11, 2020)

Freaking Awesome...


----------



## Gordon (Dec 11, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> I'm offering these custom bars with orange and white pin stripes (belonged to the president of the chopaderos) and this cool big reflector and this nos light with shelf wear! Can grab all or spread it around and take one, your choice!View attachment 1317048
> 
> View attachment 1317049
> Ho ho ho



I would like the light and will post my item next.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 11, 2020)

Adjustable spoke tool. Stamped "A. Dudley Mfg Co. Pat. May 23 94".


----------



## moska64 (Dec 11, 2020)

Lets see if somebody tops the repopulated Columbia giveaway...


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

I hope someone does!


----------



## moska64 (Dec 11, 2020)

Dang spellcheck "repop"


----------



## Maskadeo (Dec 11, 2020)

I’m waiting for the Aerocycle now!


----------



## CycleOc (Dec 11, 2020)

Can you take one and post one more than once?


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

Here is BFGforme (Dave) with his new bike


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 11, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> Here is BFGforme (Dave) with his new bike
> 
> View attachment 1317162



Thank you so much, it's gonna look so cool at our cafe!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 11, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Thank you so much, it's gonna look so cool at our cafe!



If you can't tell, that's a big smile on my face! Thanks again Gerry!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2020)

CycleOc said:


> Can you take one and post one more than once?



No. One item per person please.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 11, 2020)

Gordon said:


> I would like the light and will post my item next.



You got it! PM your addy and it will be on it's way


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you Phantom for the badges.
Here is my offering. Shipping included. 
Merry Christmas, 
Shawn


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

I will take it Shawn


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 11, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> I will take it Shawn



Its yours.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> Thank you!



Don't forget to post something.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 11, 2020)

No one seems interested in the spoke tool, so how about this old photo? Measures about 4 x 5 inches. Three men and a lady on a porch. The bicycle has a unique saddle bag over the center of the frame.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

I posted a bike.


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> I posted a bike.



Nice!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 12, 2020)

Gordon said:


> Adjustable spoke tool. Stamped "A. Dudley Mfg Co. Pat. May 23 94".
> View attachment 1317098I will take the spoke tool Gordon,thanks and offer up this 24 inch jc higgins


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 12, 2020)

I'll take the old photo and offer up this Pope wrench.


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2020)

dfa242 said:


> I'll take the old photo and offer up this Pope wrench.
> 
> View attachment 1317585
> 
> View attachment 1317586



I'll take the Pope Wrench.


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2020)

And I offer up this Iver Johnson patch.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 12, 2020)

Let's keep this going..... who's next???


----------



## Gordon (Dec 12, 2020)

I have claimed one item and given away two, but I'm up for giving away one more. Here is a bicycle themed bolo tie.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 12, 2020)

I still have 2 unclaimed item's to give!!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 12, 2020)

catfish said:


> And I offer up this Iver Johnson patch.
> 
> View attachment 1317610




I’ll take the Iver patch 

I’ll post a giveaway tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2020)

eddie_bravo said:


> I’ll take the Iver patch
> 
> I’ll post a giveaway tomorrow
> 
> ...



Patch is yours. Please pm me your address.


----------



## ian (Dec 13, 2020)

Here's a Komet hub, 36 hole, 20 tooth cog if anyone is interested.  It came off my AMF Skyrider from 1961. Will need to be serviced.


----------



## ian (Dec 13, 2020)

ian said:


> Here's a Komet hub, 36 hole, 20 tooth cog if anyone is interested.  It came off my AMF Skyrider from 1961. Will need to serviced.
> 
> View attachment 1318695
> 
> ...


----------



## ian (Dec 13, 2020)

Here's a Redband2 hub, 28 hole, with a 19 tooth cog if anyone is interested. Will need to be serviced.


----------



## ian (Dec 13, 2020)

catfish said:


> No. One item per person please.



Shoulda read this before I posted 2 items....


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2020)

ian said:


> Shoulda read this before I posted 2 items....



You can post two items. People can only take one item. 

Don't want people trying to claim them all...


----------



## comet (Dec 13, 2020)

I’ll take the bolo tie from Gordon and put up this Columbia belt buckle


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 13, 2020)

Up for grabs 
Racer style handle bars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 14, 2020)

I’ll take the racer bars will post something in a few thanks so much


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 14, 2020)

Schwinn approved black grips and Chicago head badge I will send to two places or one new owners choice  I’m sure with a little clean up they will look even better


----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Schwinn approved black grips and Chicago head badge I will send to two places or one new owners choice  I’m sure with a little clean up they will look even better
> 
> View attachment 1319490
> 
> View attachment 1319491



I would like the grips if they are still available.


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 14, 2020)

All yours send me shipping info and post up your item


----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> All yours send me shipping info and post up your it
> 
> 
> Billythekid said:
> ...


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 14, 2020)

I would like the spoke wrench. 
mill post something after work.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 14, 2020)

Pay it forward Crescent, aluminum headbadge | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Crescent aluminum FREE pay it fwd  shipped domestic only from 60118           178 210 259 284 views




					thecabe.com


----------



## Gordon (Dec 14, 2020)

Swampthing said:


> I would like the spoke wrench.
> mill post something after work.



If you are referring to the adjustable spoke tool I offered up, it has already been claimed. Sorry.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 14, 2020)

Gordon said:


> If you are referring to the adjustable spoke tool I offered up, it has already been claimed. Sorry.



No problem. 
I don’t need it. Just thought it was cool.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 14, 2020)

All 3 of my items (spoke tool, photo and bolo tie) have been claimed.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 14, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> Its yours.



Shawn,
Thanks for the kind note in the book I received. 
God bless.


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 14, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> Who would know giving my first collector bike away would feel this good!



I am impressed you have the nice T Bird and the soap box derby car.  I wish I still had the car I built.  You are very kind,  have a Christmas


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks Ed. To whom much is given, much is expected.


----------



## PJ311foo (Dec 15, 2020)

What a great thread! I offer this lot as a package deal:
Bell under saddle bag, 2 Park tire levers, Park 15mm16mm wrench, Brooks Saddle wrench.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 15, 2020)

Here's my offering.....MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!

Note:  The Schwinn badge is small...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 15, 2020)

I’ll take the lock @ mickeyc


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 15, 2020)

Here’s my offering


----------



## ian (Dec 15, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s my offering
> 
> View attachment 1320101



Love the big green reflector. Too bad I've already used my choice of grips from@Billythekid.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 15, 2020)

@Kickstand 3...send me your address...


----------



## ian (Dec 15, 2020)

Great thread. Nice way to end  2020!!


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 15, 2020)

A pair of new tires


----------



## ian (Dec 16, 2020)

ian said:


> Here's a Redband2 hub, 28 hole, with a 19 tooth cog if anyone is interested. Will need to be serviced.
> 
> View attachment 1318769
> 
> ...



This hub is history.


----------



## comet (Dec 16, 2020)

Nobody wanted the Columbia belt buckle so I’ll take it down and put up this Sterling wrench. Thank you to Gordon for the bolo tie. Just got it today.


----------



## comet (Dec 16, 2020)

comet said:


> I’ll take the bolo tie from Gordon and put up this Columbia belt buckle
> 
> View attachment 1318901



I put up a Sterling wrench. Whatever goes first the other will come down.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 16, 2020)

I like the wrench, I’d be happy to put that to use.


----------



## nightrider (Dec 16, 2020)

Interested in the reflectors if not ta


Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s my offering
> 
> View attachment 1320101



Interested in the reflectors if not taken.
Thanks, Johnny


----------



## comet (Dec 16, 2020)

Swampthing said:


> I like the wrench, I’d be happy to put that to use.



Put something up and send me your address and it's yours.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 16, 2020)

comet said:


> Put something up and send me your address and it's yours.



Thanks!
I put up a set of tires yesterday.


----------



## comet (Dec 16, 2020)

Swampthing said:


> Thanks!
> I put up a set of tires yesterday.



I should have looked. My bad. I’ll put it in the mail tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 17, 2020)

A little gift from across the pond.
I can't guarantee you'll receive it in time for Christmas though, despite me looking like a certain gentleman who's fond of wearing a red suit!
Would love it to go to someone who has one of the relevant machines ideally, but happy for anyone to enjoy it.
I'll pay postage and hopefully you won't have to pay import duty on arrival.
It's from 1947, hopefully someone may want it.....













It's only small, but a nice accompaniment to your old Raleigh, Rudge, Humber or Robin Hood!


----------



## PJ311foo (Dec 17, 2020)

I would love that! I have plenty of Raleighs it could be used for


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 17, 2020)

PJ311foo said:


> I would love that! I have plenty of Raleighs it could be used for



Perfect, PM me your home address (if it's a business adddress you will have to pay import duty and taxes!) and I'll post it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 19, 2020)

This thread kinda stalled out


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> This thread kinda stalled out




You could always add something to give away.


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 19, 2020)

My tires were too weird of a size I guess. I will have to look for something else to put up.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 20, 2020)

Swampthing said:


> My tires were too weird of a size I guess. I will have to look for something else to put up.



I would have liked to have those tires but I had already claimed an item.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Dec 20, 2020)

Seat yourself for Christmas! 3 men’s one Ladiezzzzz. Delivered Free! One address!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Dec 20, 2020)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 1323584
> 
> View attachment 1323585
> 
> Seat yourself for Christmas! 3 men’s one Ladiezzzzz. Delivered Free! One address!



You also can pick just one, if that’s all you need!


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 20, 2020)

Anyone wanna play again like a round 2 for people that have already chose and sent a item out?? I want those seats lol


----------



## ian (Dec 20, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Anyone wanna play again like a round 2 for people that have already chose and sent a item out?? I want those seats lol



I was thinking the same thing.  Maybe someone on here would make it happen. 
@catfish ?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Dec 20, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Anyone wanna play again like a round 2 for people that have already chose and sent a item out?? I want those seats lol



I’m good with that! If no objections send me your shipping info.


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 20, 2020)

Here are some park brand bike tools hope someone can use they I bought them and never used them like new please someone that plans to use them and not a reseller


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2020)

ian said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Maybe someone on here would make it happen.
> @catfish ?




Anyone can start a new thread, or add to this one. It is all good.


----------



## cbrunson (Dec 20, 2020)

Would love the park tools. However, I'm new to the antique bike world and don't have anything but I can at least give this a bump

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JRE (Dec 20, 2020)

Wards Guy.. said:


> You also can pick just one, if that’s all you need!



Ill take the seats b if they havent been claimed


----------



## Retro Flutter (Dec 20, 2020)

This is pretty rad. I'll have to dig around my bins and see what I can offer up...I'm sure I got something.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Dec 20, 2020)

JRE said:


> Ill take the seats b if they havent been claimed



They are taken, sorry


----------



## cbrunson (Dec 21, 2020)

I'll take the park tools after all. Found this in the garage...hasn't even been out of the box. 




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 21, 2020)

Awesome I’ll send them out


----------



## ian (Dec 23, 2020)

I know it's kinda late but I have this small riggers bag to offer up if someone can use it. I was able to get something off here already. Might be the right size for a Hamms pounder!


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2020)

I hope everyone followed threw with their gifts and mailing. And I hope everyone is happy. Please remember to thank your gift giver.

  Happy New Year!


----------



## ian (Dec 28, 2020)

ian said:


> Here's a Komet hub, 36 hole, 20 tooth cog if anyone is interested.  It came off my AMF Skyrider from 1961. Will need to be serviced.
> 
> View attachment 1318695
> 
> ...



I guess there was no interest in this. It's back on the shelf.


----------



## ian (Dec 28, 2020)

ian said:


> I know it's kinda late but I have this small riggers bag to offer up if someone can use it. I was able to get something off here already. Might be the right size for a Hamms pounder!
> 
> View attachment 1325748
> 
> ...



No interest in this so back into the dusty corner.


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2020)

ian said:


> I guess there was no interest in this. It's back on the shelf.




Sorry no one wanted or needed them, but thanks for playing. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## ian (Dec 28, 2020)

catfish said:


> Sorry no one wanted or needed them, but thanks for playing. It's the thought that counts.



Hey, I  got grips from @Billythekid .


----------



## Swampthing (Jan 22, 2021)

comet said:


> Nobody wanted the Columbia belt buckle so I’ll take it down and put up this Sterling wrench. Thank you to Gordon for the bolo tie. Just got it today.
> 
> View attachment 1321231
> 
> View attachment 1321232



Comet sent me this cool old wrench.
twice! How is that for service!
Thank you!
I’m trying to decide whether to use, or display.
I’ll probably use, And admire .
I will now need one of those old clamps to mount this on my bike seat tube.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 12, 2021)

I hope you bring this back this year! I would love to contribute  😎


----------



## ian (Oct 12, 2021)

I'll have a thing or two meself!


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> I hope you bring this back this year! I would love to contribute  😎



It will be back soon.


----------



## JRE (Oct 19, 2021)

Yep I have a few things to contribute


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 20, 2021)

Any idea when this will start again ?


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 20, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Any idea when this will start again ?



Only Catfish knows the answer...  😎


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Any idea when this will start again ?



Very Soon!


----------

